# rabbit hunting dawson forest wma



## robert21 (Jan 20, 2010)

i was thinking about doing some rabbit hunting on dawson forest this week end and was wondering how the hunting is over there and if there is any certain areas that are better then others thanks


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 20, 2010)

Hit up BigRob on here, he hunts up there...........


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Personally Ive never had good luck in the mountain WMA's with rabbits.  I think there's too many coyotes in the endless acres of huge all canopy hard woods.  I know Dawson has a lot of young pine growth but when you back that up next too them big hard woods you've just made a 24/7 bed & breakfast of rabbits for all the local coyotes. Ive never rabbit hunted Dawson so I might be wrong? Our Beagle club running grounds are in Dawson County very close to the WMA.  We have to keep bringing in rabbits and have an extensive coyote trapping program to keep rabbits in there.

Lake Russel  and Wilson Shoals WMA's are similar in terrain (Mountains & young pine stands) and you cant find a rabbit!  Ive tried rabbit hunting them both and it boggles my mind why you cant find a rabbit!.  There are places on both that are prime rabbit habitat..... but no rabbits.  It has to be the coyotes.  They love the mountains, they can see far and smell even farther.  Thousands of acres to roam at will.


----------



## robert21 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the info army guy i'm new to rabbit and just need to find somewhere to hunt thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2010)

I've stopped and listened to some great races this year on the forest..Why just 45 min ago..I was there and saw a rabbit run across the rd..I've heard it has lots of them this year!!!! Most of the hunters are not shooting them..Now if only the coon hunters were the same


----------



## robert21 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks ga dawg you know of any hot spots


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 21, 2010)

Atlanta tract.


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 21, 2010)

*dawson*

just keep tight to your dogs over there, i dont know how bad it is during the day but those SOBs that live over around DF will steal your dog.


----------



## robert21 (Jan 21, 2010)

oh really i'll keep that in mind thanks i've had coon dogs get stolen and i know that ain't no fun thanks


----------



## greg henderson (Jan 22, 2010)

going to dawson forest sat. have had some races up there this year.


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 22, 2010)

well we hunt up there but with all the people that have been running up there it is getting harder and harder to get a rabbit up those guys are going from spot to spot killing every rabbit they get up so you may have to work for them


----------



## Coastie (Jan 23, 2010)

The bunnys were moving well Friday morning early and only one hunter on the property, a regular that starts out down by the reactor. The cold dry wether of the past couple weeks kept most guys at home but since it has warmed up a bit there are a few more back in the field. There are many places on the area that hold a good population of rabbits but the City Tract sees most of the hunting simply because it is so accessible. The Goethe tract (extreme south end of Amicalola Tract) and the Amicalola Tract itself from aboput midway south have good cover and populations of rabbits as well. Contact me (PM sent) to get a map of the area and I'll show you some spots that should be good.


----------

